# Red Mallee/Buffalo Horn



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Well between just life being to busy and being so far behind it's embarassing I finally finished a couple calls.. thought I'd show this one. It's one of my favorite combinations.. they just seem to go together. It's a Red Mallee burl barrel with a Buffalo horn bead. Followed with one of my hand cut buffalo horn toneboards. All covered inside and out with my CA finish buffed and polished to a very high gloss. I sign 'em inside the barrel under the finish.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is THE most beautiful call I've ever laid eyes on!! I mean it--its gorgeous Brad!! If I had it and it called a yote in, I probably would miss seeing him looking at the call between calling.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another piece of art!! Very nice Brad


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea Haw, another beauty.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

That's way too nice to hang around my neck!

Nice work!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You make such nice calls! You pick good combinations of color, and materials on all your calls. You are crazy good at the CA finish too. For those who do not know. It takes serious skills to get CA finish to look like that. Someday I will own one of your calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Today is someday ! Brads calls are collectors for sure. And they work !! I've called a few coyotes with mine but have not been able to connect yet, I have called and killed several fox though. At first i was leery of carrying it in the field but they are surprisingly tough. Mine still shows no scratches.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

CA is pretty tough stuff. I would hunt with it. I might be careful, but I would hunt with it. I have to save up my pennies Don. I have a nova chuck to buy remember. LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very beautiful call. Is there a price?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind words guys! I've been so slow on the call making I figure I should post one up every once in a while just so everyone doesn't forget me!

The CA is basically a superglue finish. I use small pieces of paper towel as single use applicators. I build the finish up and sand it flat down to a very fine grit, then buff it out and polish it with a metal/plastic polish. When super glue hardens it's pretty much a transparent very hard plastic finish.

This one was sold before I posted it up 220 thanks for asking though! This combo goes for $75 though


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, that is one gorgeous piece of work Brad ! Love the colors and finish.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Brad,
That is mighty fine work you did right there, thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Just stunning Brad!


----------

